# Dealperfect.com Item Requests



## Bomber (Sep 3, 2009)

As some of you may know it is possible to request items for Deal Perfect to stock. You can do this by searching around a website called TaoBao and posting your requested item on the DealPerfect forum and hoping your item is approved for sale. I have decided to make a specific thread on the forum for the speedsolving community. This way we can all post desirable items in one place and also '+1' other peoples requests thus increasing the likelihood of the item being added.

TaoBao is a primarily Chinese website although it is possible to search in English, the layout is similar to that of eBay so should be relatively easy to navigate. Some companies also have sections on the site, these include Meffert's, Cube4You and V-Cube.

Remember when requesting an item to post a direct link to it in the speedsolving request thread.

For example:

Here I have a link for a SpeedStacks timer on TaoBao. If I would like this item stocking I would post it in the thread. The SpeedStacks timer costs £10 ($17.50) from TaoBao.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Sep 3, 2009)

I think that the knockoff 6x6 should be given infinite -1s.


----------



## Vulosity (Sep 4, 2009)

http://item.taobao.com/auction/item_detail-0db1-e13f1e6a34edf7972ce0918f8d8edcc3.jhtml?cm_cat=0

JSK DIY kit.


----------



## Bomber (Sep 4, 2009)

Vulosity said:


> http://item.taobao.com/auction/item_detail-0db1-e13f1e6a34edf7972ce0918f8d8edcc3.jhtml?cm_cat=0
> 
> JSK DIY kit.



Quick! Post it in the thread! I think you can do it as a guest although I am not totally sure. I would instantly +1 it, I have been looking for one for ages. I've even been looking today but still only the £27 TriBox and eBay ones to be found. I don't know if it would be viable for Deal Perfect to stock it, I can find it for £26.64 delivered, from TaoBao it is £22 without any profit for Deal Perfect. Of course they buy wholesale but I don't know if they could do it cheaply enough. Let's hope they can!

I managed to find just the JSK Cube for £9.86 ($16).

Here is the best yet. It's the whole kit for only £17.50 ($28.70)!


----------



## Bomber (Sep 8, 2009)

Sorry to double post but there appears to be some progression on the collection of cubes at Deal Perfect. If you check my original post you will see that I requested a Black Cube4You cube and they started stocking them! Not only did they stock black C4U cubes but they decided to get just about the whole collection in!

Here is the collection of colours now available for the C4U Cube on Deal Perfect:
Black
White
Transparent
"Noctilucence" Green
"Noctilucence" Blue
Copper
Gold

I don't know if this was a direct influence from me but I hope it gets people at least taking notice of the possibilities, it does seem to be a coincidence that 4 days after making a request they stock it!

Here is the thread to make requests.

Edit:
Not only have they stocked the cubes I requested but the stocked the Stackmat timer! I think this almost proves that the system works and you should get requesting! I'm almost disappointed that I have just ordered a new Megaminx, it means that I can't buy anything else.


----------



## arckuss123 (Sep 8, 2009)

what type are they? or are they cube4you?


----------



## panyan (Sep 8, 2009)

^wow dude, that is really cool, hopefully we can get them to stock loads of really cool puzzles cheap

THANK YOU BOMBER! 

UPDATE: can you find an F9? i cant see it on taobao and i was told it was there


----------



## panyan (Sep 8, 2009)

arckuss123 said:


> what type are they? or are they cube4you?



C4Y


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 8, 2009)

oh my, this is so awesome. nice work  i haven't got time to look right now, so don't flame me for palming off my requests onto somebody else but... gigaminx?


----------



## Bomber (Sep 8, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> oh my, this is so awesome. nice work  i haven't got time to look right now, so don't flame me for palming off my requests onto somebody else but... gigaminx?



And here is the Gigaminx on TaoBao! All you really have to do is post it in my thread and hope for the best. It's best if a few people post making it known that it is desirable to more than just a few people. What you have to realise before posting is that Deal Perfect wants it to be profitable, we hardly want them to stock something brilliant and then have it turn out to be way too expensive.

Doing some calculations on the Gigaminx I have worked out that buying off Deal Perfect, if they stocked it, would probably end up being a similar price to Cube4You. Buying a single Gigaminx from TaoBao using a middle-man will cost you around $85, that should mean that if Deal Perfect stocked it wholesale it would go down a bit.


----------



## James Ludlow (Sep 8, 2009)

excellent - I see they have black v5 and v6.

I have a slight issue with this site though, as I have no idea what I'm supposed to be clicking to buy something. Any help???


----------



## Bomber (Sep 8, 2009)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> excellent - I see they have black v5 and v6.
> 
> I have a slight issue with this site though, as I have no idea what I'm supposed to be clicking to buy something. Any help???



Are you trying to buy things directly from TaoBao? That can be very difficult if you can't read or speak Chinese; the website is mainly to supply Chinese wholesalers. I too would like a Black V-5 and V-7 so it would be nice if they could stock them. If you base the price around what the white V-7 costs from Deal Perfect then you'd be looking to pay around £42.

What you are meant to do is find the product you want Deal Perfect to stock and post it in a thread on the Deal Perfect forum, I clearly stated this in my original post. To get an idea of the price they will charge you could look at the Stackmat timer I suggested, the original price was around £10 and the stocked price around £16. The more expensive the item the higher the increase from original to stocked, obviously.


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 8, 2009)

Can anyone find the mini type Cs on taobao?


----------



## Escher (Sep 8, 2009)

Wow, nice work Bomber! Maybe I'll give the c4u cubes a second chance...

Also, due to the stickers looking shiny on this 5x5:
http://www.dealperfect.com/detail.dp/sku.22421

perhaps it's the 5x5 version of the QJ mini 4x4? Has anybody here bought it, and what do you think of it?


----------



## Corpsez (Sep 8, 2009)

Hmm I can't find the third model on taobao. Anyone else try for meh?
http://cube4you.com/index.php?gOo=goods_search_list.dwt&gkey=%28a%29&gprice_from=&gprice_to=&imageField.x=0&imageField.y=0

Its currently on arrival notice on cube4you =(.


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 8, 2009)

Type A V???!!!

Black: http://item.taobao.com/auction/item_detail-0db1-0b4c72f52a69d11f9da6dcae7358cf52.htm?cm_cat=0

White: http://item.taobao.com/auction/item_detail-0db1-1e2b22d6106d7e56b360b3c9c4a39adc.htm?cm_cat=0

Question: What is an HB cube?


----------



## Corpsez (Sep 8, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> Type A V???!!!
> 
> Black: http://item.taobao.com/auction/item_detail-0db1-0b4c72f52a69d11f9da6dcae7358cf52.htm?cm_cat=0
> 
> ...



HB cube looks like a type f clone.


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 8, 2009)

You're right

http://item.taobao.com/auction/item_detail-0db1-44f9fb50de6ffca3515c4e7a2dd42582.htm?cm_cat=0

http://item.taobao.com/auction/item_detail-0db1-7070f31fbdc9147dac1bd9d1c5296296.htm?cm_cat=0

http://item.taobao.com/auction/item_detail-0db1-a71479a7304edaa7edd6af56d6b734c2.htm?cm_cat=0

That's not right, $3!!! lol

EDIT: Bah, I think they're type Bs...


----------



## Bomber (Sep 8, 2009)

Corpsez said:


> Hmm I can't find the third model on taobao. Anyone else try for meh?
> http://cube4you.com/index.php?gOo=goods_search_list.dwt&gkey=%28a%29&gprice_from=&gprice_to=&imageField.x=0&imageField.y=0
> 
> Its currently on arrival notice on cube4you =(.



The Type A III is available from Deal Perfect, they have it in three colours: black, original or white. It is the new strengthened A III so it shouldn't be so delicate, you can see from the pictures that the edge pieces are slightly different apparently making it stronger.


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 8, 2009)

Type F for $4?

http://item.taobao.com/auction/item_detail-0db1-37515bd877a4c3d389a9cfdd4717e51a.htm?cm_cat=0

EDIT: Mini type something....

http://item.taobao.com/auction/item_detail-0db2-1f851789f58d46a09ff3101795492001.htm?cm_cat=0


----------



## masterofthebass (Sep 8, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> EDIT: Mini type something....
> 
> http://item.taobao.com/auction/item_detail-0db2-1f851789f58d46a09ff3101795492001.htm?cm_cat=0



mini C


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 8, 2009)

Lol you're right, I just used a translator


----------



## panyan (Sep 8, 2009)

mefferts myraminx crystal:
http://item.taobao.com/auction/item_detail-db2-88d8dcc9e5d00cf442e3cc339147fc1e.htm

c4U 3x3x4:
http://item.taobao.com/auction/item_detail-db2-816141a4b4151f78705ef44682ffe58b.htm


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 8, 2009)

What's wrong with the 3x3x4 DIY kit they already have?


----------



## Bomber (Sep 8, 2009)

panyan said:


> c4U 3x3x4:
> http://item.taobao.com/auction/item_detail-db2-816141a4b4151f78705ef44682ffe58b.htm



Yeah, what's wrong? Haven't you ever been on Deal Perfect? It's already there.

We have already had two suggestions of things already on Deal Perfect, you need to check things before you suggest them.


----------



## panyan (Sep 8, 2009)

^*hangs his head in shame*

CONFIRMATION PLEASE:


Robert-Y said:


> Type F for $4?
> 
> http://item.taobao.com/auction/item_detail-0db1-37515bd877a4c3d389a9cfdd4717e51a.htm?cm_cat=0


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 8, 2009)

Does anyone know if it's not a type B? If you tell that it's not a type B then my guess is that it's probably a type F. (I could be wrong, maybe sheng en make more types than just B and F).

At the moment I'm convinced it's a type F just from the box. My type F came in the same box.


----------



## panyan (Sep 8, 2009)

^god i want a type F...


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 8, 2009)

http://item.taobao.com/auction/item_detail-0db1-2c221d503172b1f39dd53d1435ab7692.htm?cm_cat=50006804

Possibly a type F for $3? (incl shipping)


----------



## peedu (Sep 11, 2009)

Bomber said:


> Here is the collection of colours now available for the C4U Cube on Deal Perfect:
> Black
> White
> Transparent
> ...



Dealperfect is having problems with their webpage at the moment, but it seems that none of abovementioned items are available.

EDIT: forget it, webpage is up again and the products are there (at least 2 of them I checked).



Peedu


----------



## Twofu2 (Sep 11, 2009)

This is great! No more horrible shipping from cube4you.


----------



## riffz (Sep 11, 2009)

Are any of you having trouble buying stuff from there right now? I was trying to buy an Eastsheen 2x2 but paypal said "This recipient is currently unable to receive money."


----------



## Twofu2 (Sep 12, 2009)

Uh... The website says right now,"Dealperfect website is under really bad attack at present. The spare system has been put into use. But all datas about the orders is empty temporarily. Once the system is recovered, all datas will work normally again.
We feel very sorry for any inconvenience caused to you.".

I wonder what kind of attack? Maybe from terriosts! Today is 9/11


----------



## Konsta (Sep 12, 2009)

Twofu2 said:


> Uh... The website says right now,"Dealperfect website is under really bad attack at present. The spare system has been put into use. But all datas about the orders is empty temporarily. Once the system is recovered, all datas will work normally again.
> We feel very sorry for any inconvenience caused to you.".
> 
> I wonder what kind of attack? Maybe from terriosts! Today is 9/11



Mh.. I hope I get all my orders that I've made recently. :confused:


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 12, 2009)

First post from this thread: http://forum.dealperfect.com/Topic.aspx?BoardID=5&TopicID=694

Official Notice For The Recent Payment Problem
Dear Members,

I am Jack from Dealperfect.

Recently our company paypal account has been closed by PayPal,this is the reason why our customers can not order items in our website automatically.

Because PayPal told us we can not sell aggressive items(like knife and pepper spray ) and copy items in our website,these are reasons why our paypal account has been closed.

For the already paid orders ,we will ship items to our customer,so no need to worry about the already paid orders.

We will apply new Paypal account recently,but we will remove the logo of paypal from our website,and our customer can not order items automatically from our website from now on.

If you want to buy anything from our website,need to contact us via Email,we will made orders for you manually.

Contact Email:
Jack : [email protected]

Rachel:[email protected]

Tiffany : [email protected] (only aftersale service)

Please just send your Email to one of us.

Here is Email format:

1.If you order for yourself:

Hi Jack,

I want to buy: http://www.dealperfect.com/detail.dp/sku.23679

Quantity : 5pcs

My paypal account is: [email protected],Please send payment request to me.

Waiting for your reply

Best regards,
XXX

2.If you want to do a dropshipping order for your customer.

Hi jack,

This is a dropshipping order.

I want to buy:http://www.dealperfect.com/detail.dp/sku.23679

Quantity:5 pcs

Shipping to:

First name:
Last name:
Street address:
City:
Province:
Zip code:
Country:
Telephone number:

My paypal Email is: [email protected],Please send payment request to me.

Waiting for your reply

Best regards,
XXX


Sorry for the inconvenience,but we must handle orders manually if we want to sell items without paypal regulation.And we promise there will be many more interesting items in our website from now on.

Best regards,
DP Team


----------



## masterofthebass (Sep 12, 2009)

I sort of hope V-cubes had something to do with this.


----------



## Corpsez (Sep 12, 2009)

Good thing I bought what I wanted from them last week xD


----------



## PatrickJameson (Sep 12, 2009)

I sent an email to buy the Type A III. I hope it's not delayed too much because of this.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 12, 2009)

Sorry for being ignorant, but is DealPerfect in any way affiliated with DealExtreme?
I ordered a good 45 dollars worth of cubes yesterday on DealExtreme, and I'm hoping that they don't have any similar problems.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Sep 12, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Sorry for being ignorant, but is DealPerfect in any way affiliated with DealExtreme?
> I ordered a good 45 dollars worth of cubes yesterday on DealExtreme, and I'm hoping that they don't have any similar problems.



No, they're not affiliated with DX.


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 14, 2009)

:S They've removed all (or most) of the illegal stuff, so now you cannot buy anymore mini QJ 4x4x4s and speedstack timers...

However, you can still buy 3x3x4s, old type a-iis, new type a-iiis  (and C4Y cubes...)


----------



## Corpsez (Sep 22, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> :S They've removed all (or most) of the illegal stuff, so now you cannot buy anymore mini QJ 4x4x4s and speedstack timers...
> 
> However, you can still buy 3x3x4s, old type a-iis, new type a-iiis  (and C4Y cubes...)



So why did they also take out the eastsheen 4x4 and 2x2's? I was gonna buy some but they took them out so fast... Now they are adding all these lame star cubes that I am not interested in. Also a bunch of these pointless conjoined cubes. Id rather have good 4x4's and 2x2's anyday over that stuff...

P.S. I really want them to sell the New type A II. (Third Model A)


----------



## riffz (Sep 22, 2009)

The Eastsheens are on deal-perfect.com


----------



## Novriil (Sep 23, 2009)

riffz said:


> The Eastsheens are on deal-perfect.com



http://deal-perfect.com/search.dp/TypeID.0~keyword.cube

WHAT?

What do you think about the AII and AIII ? Good?  I know feliks uses NewAII.. there aren't these right? I'd like to try these too.


----------



## Corpsez (Sep 23, 2009)

riffz said:


> The Eastsheens are on deal-perfect.com



Lies, show me the proof.


----------



## Konsta (Sep 23, 2009)

Novriil said:


> riffz said:
> 
> 
> > The Eastsheens are on deal-perfect.com
> ...



Feliks uses old AII. These are the new ones: http://deal-perfect.com/detail.dp/sku.24560
I'm buying those as soon as they fix the site.


----------



## cookingfat (Sep 23, 2009)

So is it safe to order from them at the moment? My girlfriend wants to buy me some puzzles for my birthday and there are three items I want from dealperfect, but I want to be sure it's safe to order first.


----------



## Novriil (Sep 23, 2009)

Konsta said:


> Novriil said:
> 
> 
> > riffz said:
> ...



Hmmm... So what would be wrong right now??


----------



## riffz (Sep 23, 2009)

Corpsez said:


> riffz said:
> 
> 
> > The Eastsheens are on deal-perfect.com
> ...



Sorry, they're gone now. A couple of days ago they had removed them from dealperfect but had them on deal-perfect.

Not that I care, I already ordered one just before it disappeared


----------

